# Tripe!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a look at this

http://tripemarketingboard.co.uk/

somehow I don't think they will succeed in increasing the consumption of the stuff.....:wink2:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The "Tripe Advisor" section is interesting Mike.

It fires up a vision of a singularly useless holiday advisory website - you know the sort. Most likely to suggest Bognor Regis for the holiday of a lifetime!! :wink2:

Dave :grin2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Makes me feel queasy just thinking about it Mike.:surprise:

Problem is, being Lancashire born and bred, tripe was incredibly popular when I was a lad. It was my Dad's favourite food, served with raw onions and tomatoes. It make me feel ill just remembering the the smell of it as he was tucking into a plate of the filthy stuff. He liked cow-heels and sheep's brains too.

We had a tripe works just down the road (that stunk out the whole neighborhood sometimes) and a very busy shop in the town centre that sold nothing except tripe and various other offal. 

And they say life was good in the old days?

Well they must have forgotten about tripe. :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My only comment has three letters;

a *U * a *K* and a *Y*, rearrange into an order that seems suitable.....

Dave


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*tripe*

love the stuff....,brown tripe with salad andb lots of seasoning,white tripe cooked with milk and oinions,over mashed pototoes. loverly..

mind when i used to cook it for the kids, found out later that it used to be passed under the table to the dog..at least he must have enjoyed it;

mags


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

My older sister always cooked it for me when I visited her. Someone told her I liked it, I didn't have the heart to tell her it was awful, she was so happy to feed me. Awful stuff, but then again lots of people like it.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It will make a change knowing that you are eating it I supose:smile2: I suspect that anyone who has had cheap sausage, meat pie, ready made lasagne etc will have consumed quite a lot of it :smile2:

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tripe - the name sais it all!!!! 

At least it must be a bit less yucky than chitterlings/andouille.

Glandwr will know the very expressive phrase in Welsh "Ych a fi"!!!

Accidentally ate a piece of andouille in a French Hypermarché that was offered by a very pretty young sales lady.

Nowadays it doesn't matter what any pretty lady offers me in a supermarket (ahem!) - I always refuse.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was always a delicacy 

Cooked properly it still is

I don't like it cold


Although come to think about it haven't seen it ages

Had a tripe meal in France at a gathering, sort of tripe stew , it was delicious 

Brings back memories for me

As a child in the children's home, once a week it was tripe

I couldn't eat it, so had to sit there till bedtime as punishment

That day was a nightmare, spent the day knowing what was coming

When we married I'd buy tripe, leave it wrapped up in the fridge and refuse to touch it further 

Albert saw to his own meal on that night

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Time was before the advent of the curry house, that we'd nip into this place in Bradford (can't find a pic, but it was opposite here near Brook Listers bike shop) and eat pigs trotters, tripe, cow heels the whole lot, and even after lashings of beer it stayed down, can't say the same for curry though, or the places you had to go to get it, a room full of drunk nutters, Pass.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Most likely to suggest Bognor Regis for the holiday of a lifetime!! :wink2:


You mean you go there and it feels like you've died?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our first taste of tripe was in France a couple of years ago.
We'd decided to go to the local restaurant and sample the 'plat de jour'. Missed the A-board outside advertising Tripes and Frîtes!
The meal duly arrived, steaming bowl of tripe stew (?) and a side plate with a mountain of chips.
We looked at each other, I smirked, June whimpered. Suddenly we were aware of a couple of dozen French yeux taking an interest in us.
Well in went the spoon and searched for a tiny model of the white table-tennis bat rubber. Putting in a brave but nonchalant face slid it in to mon bouche. Mmm, not so bad. Bit more, and I was actually beginning to like it. Shovelled in Frîtes , glugs of wine and, hey this is great! 
I truly enjoyed it. It definitely tasted beefy, bit like braising steak and the stew itself was delicious.
If you haven't tried it then give it a whirl, you never know you might like it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Well in went the spoon and searched for a tiny model of the white table-tennis bat rubber. Putting in a brave but nonchalant face slid it in to mon *mouche*.


I'm not surprised they stared Spacey.

Not everyone spoons tripe into their trousers!!! :surprise:

Dave :grin2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Used to feed our dogs on lots of tripe and I too was brought up on tripe....with vinegar of course......that's why I feel so much at home here:wink2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I'm not surprised they stared Spacey.
> 
> Not everyone spoons tripe into their trousers!!! :surprise:
> 
> Dave :grin2:


No wonder I always cause a riot in restaurants!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I was born in Lancashire, but neither Nan or Mum cooked tripe - we were never that poor or that hungry. My first taste was a the swimming pool cafe at Vila de Manica which is just over the border into Mozambique from Umtali on the eastern border. (Not sure what either of these places are called now.) It was cooked Portuguese style and served as an appetiser. Lots of garlic and tomato etc. Never tempted me to convert and I've resisted most attempts to feed it to me since.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Our first taste of tripe was in France a couple of years ago.
> We'd decided to go to the local restaurant and sample the 'plat de jour'. Missed the A-board outside advertising Tripes and Frîtes!
> The meal duly arrived, steaming bowl of tripe stew (?) and a side plate with a mountain of chips.
> We looked at each other, I smirked, June whimpered. Suddenly we were aware of a couple of dozen French yeux taking an interest in us.
> ...


I think tripe in France

Might mean offal including tripe

It was all minced

And was really a delicious stew

The French people were loving it

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Tripe went out at the same time as sparking clogs and cotton mills probably along with all the other disgusting parts of an animal, the smell of pee on kidneys still make me retch, steak and kidney pie, bought or made you can keep it!. Steak and ale, bring it on.


ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

You are hopeless

Steak and kidney pie, homemade brilliant

Lancashire hot pot fab

Bury black pudding, whole not in slices

Simmered gently

Or better still 

Bought on Bury market

With mustard and tomatoe sauce

And eaten as you walk around

You would love it LOVE

It's ok in bury to call everyone Love

They all call me love

I call them love

We smile at each other and know we are home

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> Ray
> 
> Or better still
> 
> ...


Are you sure they are not laughing at you eating that crap in public.. Yuk!..

ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd rather be eating tripe
than some of that unknown stuff they're flogging under the name of food nowadays.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

My mam used to buy it from the market when i was a kid,she used to eat it out of a brown paper bag with vinegar on.I used to be near on throwing up just watching her.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> the smell of pee on kidneys still make me retch, steak and kidney pie, bought or made you can keep it!. Steak and ale, bring it on.
> 
> ray.


I can sympathize with you on that one. :crying:

Once upon a time I quite enjoyed the taste of kidney - until I had to work around slaughterhouses for a while. The smell of pigs when they've just been slaughtered is just too close to kidneys. :surprise:



> Bury black pudding, whole not in slices
> Simmered gently
> Or better still
> Bought on Bury market
> ...


And that was another of my dads favourites - walking round Bury market with a black pudding smothered in mustard.
The black pudding was fine - it was the huge globules of white fat in the middle that put me off. I quite like black pudding these days (without the fat globules please) but again it's a bit off-putting once you've witnessed them collecting the blood in buckets at the slaughterhouse. :serious:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

AH, black pudding! I remember going on a week's residential training course, and the last night was a good one with much alcohol consumed:grin2:. Next morning at breakfast many people were a bit grey. But a Brummie chap in the group was ok, had a full English; one American girl was a bit grey and asked what that black disc was on his plate. He said it was a black pudding. She then asked the fateful question "what's in it?" :serious:. Back came the reply ," well, basically blood & fat". That finished her off, she disappeared to the ladies rather quickly..............:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

gaspode said:


> I can sympathize with you on that one. :crying:
> 
> Once upon a time I quite enjoyed the taste of kidney - until I had to work around slaughterhouses for a while. The smell of pigs when they've just been slaughtered is just too close to kidneys. :surprise:
> 
> ...


Well you can choose in Bury

Fat or lean

Personally I'd choose the fat

With mustard and tomatoe sauce

Never fried

Cooked whole then split, dressed with the sauce

Great

Aldra


----------

